# Tank cycle question



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm entering week 4 of my fish-less tank cycling. I threw in a shrimp from the grocery store to get the Ammonia kick started. Took it out at the end of week 1 when I had Ammonia.

Nitrites showed up at the end of week 3. Here have been my results.

Does this mean everything is progressing faster than normal....or am I just on schedule with everything? The reason I ask, is that it popped up in week 3.

week 1: Ammonia 8 / Nitrites 0 / Nitrates 0 / High Ph 8.0
week 2: Ammonia 8 / Nitrites 0 / Nitrates 0 / High Ph 8.1
week 3: Ammonia 8 / Nitrites 1 / Nitrates 0 / High Ph 8.2


----------

